# Digital terrestrial televsion



## Roadrunner (Apr 24, 2008)

Is the digital terrestrial (not satellite) televsion singal available all over Italy or are there areas where it cannot be received?

I understand the analogue terrestrial signal will be completely switched off in Italy in 2012 but, in the meantime, I wondered whether the digital terrestrial signal is already available all over Italy.

Thank you.


----------



## paulgerrard (May 20, 2008)

Not available if you live in Hilly areas. Signal weak or non existant. Satellite best bet


----------



## barrov (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Roadrunner,

I can only give advice based on my personal experience... there are lots of free digital channels available in the Modena area.

Buona visione!


----------



## Chukkie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Digital Terrestrial TV*

I am sure that if you are in a city or major town you will have no problem but bear in mind that my houses is only 5Km from a main town, along a main road and I have just managed to get broadband after years of promises! As far as I am aware, if you live in the country or in hilly areas the terrestrial tv will be a long time coming. you might be able to pick up info on italian property expert dot com


----------

